# Laptop Kühlung



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (30. August 2010)

*Laptop Kühlung*

Hallo

Ich habe ein Acer Laptop und bin schon seit geraumer Zeit am überlegen ob ich mir eine Externe Zusatzkühlung anschaffen soll, > sowas <

Kühlt so etwas wirklich den Laptop herunter oder ist sowas eher Geldverschwendung ?

Da ich manchmal auch darauf Spiele wird der Laptop sehr warm mit der Zeit, nicht zu warm aber doch manchmal CPU/GPU über 70Grad.

Ich danke euch jetzt schon für eure Antworten !


----------



## Kaktus (30. August 2010)

*AW: Laptop Kühlung*

Hier ist ein recht guter Testbericht von einem User der sich so etwas mal näher angeschaut hat. Allerdings für ein Subotebook. Trotzdem, die WErte dürften halbwegs übertragbar auf größere Modelle sein mit eben größeren Laptops.


----------



## Superwip (30. August 2010)

*AW: Laptop Kühlung*

Ob und was das bring hängt ganz vom verwendeten Laptop ab. wenn dieser zumindestens einen Teil der Luft von Unten ansaugt kann die Kühlung dadurch deutlich verbessert werden; wird die Luft aber von einer Seite oder gar von oben angesaugt bringt es freilich nichts


----------



## Kaktus (30. August 2010)

*AW: Laptop Kühlung*

Sicher bringt es auch etwas wenn die Luft von der Seite angesaugt wird. Der Boden eines jeden Laptops wird warm, kühlt man den Boden, kühlt das automatisch das gesamte Gerät. Es wäre nicht mal optimaler wenn von unten angesaugt wird. Gerade da wäre es reichtlich Sinnlos sofern das Gerät auf dem Tisch steht. Denn der Kühler würde auch nur die vorhandene Luft heranführen welche der Lüfter am Boden eh ansaugen würde. Die Luft ist ja nicht kühler nur weil sie beschleunigt wird.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Laptop Kühlung*

Danke für die Antworten.

Bei meinen Laptop wir die Luft ausschließlich von der Unterseite angesaugt.

Kann der Kühler auch kleiner sein als das eigentliche Laptop ?
Ich finde nicht so viele Kühler die gleich groß oder gar größer sind als mein Laptop.
Den mein Laptop hat 17,3Zoll, circa (Pi mal Daumen) 42x28cm.


----------



## Kaktus (30. August 2010)

*AW: Laptop Kühlung*

Ich würde zusehen das du eine ideale Größe nimmst. Wäre ja unsinnig wenn das Notebook nicht drauf passt. Wenn es direkt aufliegt weil die Füße seitlich in der Luft hängen macht das Gerät keinen Sinn. Die Lüfter würden nur die Luft gegen eine Wand blasen, die Luft könnte nicht entweichen so das sich eine Art Luftschild bildet. Diese heizt sich dann auf und dürfte dann quasi in der Mitte der Differenz zwischen Notebookwärme und heran geblasener Luft liegen. Die Lüfter würden da keine kalte Luft mehr durch drücken können. 

Ums kurz zu machen.. macht kein Sinn sich da etwas kleineres zu holen.

Von diesem Xilence Kühler gibts auch eine Variante für 17" Notebooks. Nur keine Ahnung wo man die Dinger kaufen kann.


----------



## Superwip (31. August 2010)

*AW: Laptop Kühlung*



> Sicher bringt es auch etwas wenn die Luft von der Seite angesaugt wird. Der Boden eines jeden Laptops wird warm, kühlt man den Boden, kühlt das automatisch das gesamte Gerät.


 
Der Effekt ist vernachlässigbar, da die Wärmeleitfähigkeit des Kunststoffbodens (viel) zu gering ist



> Es wäre nicht mal optimaler wenn von unten angesaugt wird. Gerade da wäre es reichtlich Sinnlos sofern das Gerät auf dem Tisch steht. Denn der Kühler würde auch nur die vorhandene Luft heranführen welche der Lüfter am Boden eh ansaugen würde. Die Luft ist ja nicht kühler nur weil sie beschleunigt wird.


 
?

Durch die massive Verbesserung des Luftstroms stellt sich hier klarerweise auch eine deutliche Verbesserung der Kühlung ein und das ist auch der Sinn solcher Laptopkühler

Und natürlich ist der Kühleffekt mit einem schnelleren Luftstrom besser, ist ja ganz logisch



> Ich würde zusehen das du eine ideale Größe nimmst. Wäre ja unsinnig wenn das Notebook nicht drauf passt. Wenn es direkt aufliegt weil die Füße seitlich in der Luft hängen macht das Gerät keinen Sinn. Die Lüfter würden nur die Luft gegen eine Wand blasen, die Luft könnte nicht entweichen so das sich eine Art Luftschild bildet.


 
Wie gesagt: der Boden des Laptops soll dadurch nicht gekühlt werden, es soll nur dafür gesorgt werden, dass von unten die Luft besser angesaugt werden kann (bzw. sogar zusätzlich hineingeblasen wird)

Damit macht auch ein zu kleiner Kühler grundsätzlich Sinn auch wenn ein passender natürlich ideal ist


----------



## Kaktus (31. August 2010)

*AW: Laptop Kühlung*

@Superwip
Nah deiner Logik müsste es reichen wenn man den Laptop in der Luft hält damit ein Notebookkühler seinen Sinn verliert. Denn dann wäre die Luftzufuhr für einen Lüfter der unten ansaugt, optimal. Dem ist aber in der Praxis nicht so.
Und ein Lufstrom ist nicht automatisch verbessert nur weil weitere Lüfter Luft gegen einen anderen Lüfter drücken. Das ist sehr sehr oft kontraproduktiv und generell hier im Forum eine weite Fehleinschätzung. Das funktioniert nur wenn bei de Lüfter den gleichen Lufstrom erzeugen. Tuns sie aber sicherlich nicht mit einem Notebook Küler in Verbindung mit einem Laptop.

Ein Notebookühler kannst du dir vorstellen wie eine kalte Platte die man unter das Notebook legt. Das kühlt alles im inneren leicht ab. Das Plastik kein guter Wärmeträger ist, ist klar, deshalb funktioniert ein Notebookkühler immer nur eingeschränkt.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Laptop Kühlung*

So, ich habe fast nichts gefunden was auf die 42x28cm passen würde.

Aber da müssen ja nur die Standfüße darauf passen idealerweise oder ?
Denn wenn es so ist hätte ich eine viel größere Auswahl, den die Standfüße haben eine Entfernung von 35x22cm !
_______

Nachtrag:
Ich habe etwas gesucht und zwei entdeckt die mir gefallen würden, was haltet ihr davon ?
Lian Li NC-09B Notebook-Cooler
Zalman NC-3000U - Black Notebook Cooler

Oder habt ihr andere Vorschläge ?


----------



## blubberlutz (31. August 2010)

*AW: Laptop Kühlung*

Bei meinem Notebook ist nun der Lüfter defekt (Kombilüfter für GPU und CPU) und ich denke über eine Notebook-Kühlung nach. Macht dies Sinn oder doch den Kombilüfter ersetzen?


----------



## Kaktus (31. August 2010)

*AW: Laptop Kühlung*

@A.d.j.u.t.a.n.t
Wenn es mit den Füßen hinhaut, kein Problem. DAs Notebook sollte nur eben nicht komplett aufliegen, das ist alles. Wenn ich zwischen den beiden Modellen auswählen müsste, würde ich zum Lian Li greifen. Die Gehäuselüfter von Lian Li sind sehr gut, also gehe ich mal davon aus das die hier auch was taugen. Zalman Lüfter neigen zum schleifen. Ich würde aber mal nachsehen ob du noch weitere Informationen zu den Dingern findest. Leider ist ja so etwas sehr selten getestet worden. 
Andere Vorschläge hab ich jetzt auch nicht. So richtig mit den diversen Modellen hab ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt. 
Allerdings ist das hier eine sehr gute Seite für Notebooks, wühl dich mal durch, da haben die sicherlich ein paar Tests mit dabei von solchen Kühlern. 

@blubberlutz
Auf keinen Fall ist ein Notebook Kühler ein Ersatz für eine defekte interne Kühlung. Das nutzt dir gar nichts. Ein Notebook Kühler kann unterstützen, keinesfalls die Arbeit des internen Lüfters abnehmen. Wenn er defekt ist, Garantie oder reparieren lassen. Alles andere wäre der Tot für das Gerät.


----------



## Superwip (31. August 2010)

*AW: Laptop Kühlung*



> Bei meinem Notebook ist nun der Lüfter defekt (Kombilüfter für GPU und CPU) und ich denke über eine Notebook-Kühlung nach. Macht dies Sinn oder doch den Kombilüfter ersetzen?


 
Auf jeden Fall ersetzen! Mit einem Notebookkühler ist der Laptop ja nichtmehr mobil, außerdem ist es sehr fraglich, ob dessen Leistung ausreicht



> Nah deiner Logik müsste es reichen wenn man den Laptop in der Luft hält damit ein Notebookkühler seinen Sinn verliert. Denn dann wäre die Luftzufuhr für einen Lüfter der unten ansaugt, optimal.


 
Genau- so ist es auch



> Und ein Lufstrom ist nicht automatisch verbessert nur weil weitere Lüfter Luft gegen einen anderen Lüfter drücken.


 
Warum nicht?!


----------



## Kaktus (31. August 2010)

*AW: Laptop Kühlung*

Es ist eben nicht so. Ich beschreib es mal ein wenig seltsam, sollte aber erklären was ein Notebookkühler bringt. 

Stell dir ein falches Wasserbecken vor, mit warmen Wasser. DAs stellt quasi die Innenraumtemperatur des Notebooks dar. Jetzt schmeisßst du in eine Ecke ein paar Eiswürfel, die interne Kühlung. Das Becken ist aus Plastik, schlechter Wärmeleiter. DAs Ganze kommt jetzt auf einen Platte die kühler ist als das Wasser im Becken. So wird das gesamte Wasser im inneren abgekühlt, auch wenn das Plastik ein schlechter Wärmeleiter ist, es hilft trotzdem. Natürlich wirkt das keine Wunder, aber es hilft.
Das Argument... die durch den Notebookkühler zugeführte Luft ist ja nicht kälter als die Umgebungsluft, kann also nicht besser kühlen... ist schlichtweg falsch. Das Notebook gibt überall Wärme nach außen ab, erwärmt also auch die Luft direkt am Notebook. Die Luft verschwindet hier aber nicht einfach, sondern fließt durch natürliche Konvektion langsam ab. Und hier greift der Notebook Kühler. Er drückt diese abgegebene wärme schneller weg so dass das Notebook auch wieder schneller Wärme nach außen abgeben kann. 

Und warum ein Lüfter der gegen einen anderen Lüfter bläst, die Kühlung nicht verbessert sollte sich doch selbst erklären. Wenn ein schneller drehender Lüfter gegen einen algsam drehenderen trifft, wir dieser entweder beschleunigt (nicht gesund für das Lager) oder es wird ein Luftdruck aufgebaut den der eigentliche Lüfter nicht ins innere weiter geben kann. Der Lutfluss direkt wird nicht wirklich verbessert. Daher sollte man ja auch bei üblichen Towerkühlern darauf achten das man hier grundsätzlich zwei möglichst gleich schnell drehende Lüfter hat oder eben Lüfter mit dem gleichen Fördervolumen, zumal ansonsten Verwirrbelungen und damit Heatspots entstehen. Kleine aber störende. Nutzt nichts.
Schaufelt der letzte Lüfter in der Reihe mehr als die vorangegangenen, kann es von Vorteil sein, vorrausgesetzt er kann die fehlende Luft aus anderen Bereichen ansaugen, was ja hier beim Notebookkühler der Fall wäre. Nur verbessert das die Kühlung nicht wirklich. Es ist hier einfach nur die Umgebung der aktiven Kühlung die gekühlt wird und dadurch die gesamte Kühlung verbessert.


----------



## blubberlutz (31. August 2010)

*AW: Laptop Kühlung*

Danke für eure Antworten.

Neuer Lüfter ist bestellt und der Alte erstmal ausgebaut. 
In der Zwischenzeit kontrolliere ich die Temperatur mittels HW Monitor.

Zudem ist ein Laptop-Kühler sogar noch preiswerter als der neue Lüfter.


----------



## Superwip (31. August 2010)

*AW: Laptop Kühlung*



> Das Argument... die durch den Notebookkühler zugeführte Luft ist ja nicht kälter als die Umgebungsluft, kann also nicht besser kühlen... ist schlichtweg falsch.



Hab ich je was anderes behauptet? Da kann ich dir nur rechtgeben



> Das Notebook gibt überall Wärme nach außen ab



Aber nicht in relevantem Maß, schon garnicht bei NBs mit Plastikgehäuse



> Er drückt diese abgegebene wärme schneller weg so dass das Notebook auch wieder schneller Wärme nach außen abgeben kann.



Das mag zwar stimmen, ist aber nur ein Nebeneffekt, der bestenfalls messbare aber kaum relevente Verbesserungen der Kühlung bringt



> Wenn ein schneller drehender Lüfter gegen einen algsam drehenderen trifft, wir dieser entweder beschleunigt (nicht gesund für das Lager)



Wenn der Lüfter im NB durch das "angeblasen werden" und/oder den geringeren zu bewältigenden Druckunterschied sich jetzt 10% schneller dreht sollte das nicht weiter schlimm sein... wenn man jetzt einen Delta an die Ansaugöffnung des NB klebt kommt es vielleicht zu diesem Problem, mit einem normalen NB Kühler aber sicher nie!



> oder es wird ein Luftdruck aufgebaut den der eigentliche Lüfter nicht ins innere weiter geben kann.



Wieso soll der eigentliche Lüfter den Luftdruck nicht ins Innere weitergeben können?



> Daher sollte man ja auch bei üblichen Towerkühlern darauf achten das man hier grundsätzlich zwei möglichst gleich schnell drehende Lüfter hat oder eben Lüfter mit dem gleichen Fördervolumen, zumal ansonsten Verwirrbelungen und damit Heatspots entstehen. Kleine aber störende.



Natürlich ist das ideal, trotzdem sind zwei Lüfter fast immer besser als einer!


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Laptop Kühlung*

Ich habe mich mal für > diesen hier < entschieden, er ist ideal für mich weil er auch drei USB Anschlüsse hinten hat für Maus usw...
Der Größe Lüfter sieht gar nicht schlecht aus und zum einstellen ist er auch noch, ich finde ihn OK.


----------



## Kaktus (31. August 2010)

*AW: Laptop Kühlung*

@Superwip
Weißt du... ich hab dir das Prinzip erklärt, erklärt was funktioniert und was nicht. Und wenn, nach deiner Meinung, so ein Ding nichts bringt, warum liest du dir nicht einfach ein paar Tests durch die allesamt was anderes sagen? Auf Notebookscheck haben wir ja auch einen aktuellen und hey... unter Last ganze 10°. 
Und was Luftströme betrifft... tja, les dir das noch mal auf anderen Seiten durch sofern du Infos findest oder rede mal mit jemanden der sich damit wirklich gut auskennt. Dann wirst du schnell feststellen das ich recht habe. Denn meine Infos sauge ich mir nicht aus den Fingern sondern kommen durch einige Gespräche mit Herstellern zustande wie z.B. Noisblocker, Xilence und andere mit denen ich hin und wieder aufgrund meiner Kühlertests zu tun habe. Ich musste mich auch erst mal druch fragen. Was ich erfahren habe, hab ich dir geschrieben. Glaub es oder nicht... 

@A.d.j.u.t.a.n.t
Sollte passen. Ich hoffe nur das der verwendete Lüfter besser ist als die übrigen von Zalman. Die neigen gerne zum schleifen, sollte aber nicht störend sein. Notebook ist ja auch nicht lautlos.


----------



## Superwip (31. August 2010)

*AW: Laptop Kühlung*



> Auf Notebookscheck haben wir ja auch einen aktuellen und hey... unter Last ganze 10°.



Beide getesteten Notebooks saugen die Luft von unten an, was für meine Theorie spricht (nicht unbedingt gegen deine aber auch nicht für deine)

Ich kann mir auch nach wie vor beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass eine um 10°C bessere Kühlung über die Gehäuseaußenseite realisiert werden kann, schon garnicht bei einem Kunststoffgehäuse, außer vielleicht man leer LN2 drauf...


----------



## Kaktus (31. August 2010)

*AW: Laptop Kühlung*

Das spielt keine Rolle dass das Gehäuse aus Kunststoff ist. Wenn du einen Kasten nimmst, ihn mit was warmen füllst un die Umgebungsluft kühler ist, kühlt das Innere auch schneller ab. Jedes Gehäuse, gleich aus welchem Material, gibt Wärme nach außen ab. Trägt man diese Wärme schneller ab als die normale Konvektion, kühlst du automatisch das Innere mit ab. Wärmeflaschen haben deshalb Doppelte Wände, damit dieser Effekt langsammer passiert da über zwei Schichten die Wärme abtransportiert werden muss. Ob du da am Ende Glas, Plastik oder Metal hast, spielt keine Rolle. Das Plastik nicht der beste Wärmeüberträger ist, ist ja richtig. Tut dem Effekt aber keinen Abbruch. Meine Aussage ist keine Theorie, sondern ein Gespräch mit einem Entwickler der unter anderem für die Planung von Notebookkühlern und normalen Kühlern zuständig ist. Und die sollten es wissen.

Nach nun mehr knapp einem Jahr wo ich mich mit Kühlern auseinander setzen muss, muss ich feststellen das vieles was hier manchmal im Forum in Bezug auf Kühlung allgemein gesagt wird, schlichtweg Unsinn ist. Vieles überzogen dargestellt wird und es vieles gibt das die Leute einfach gar nicht wissen. Vieles wusste ich selbst nicht oder habe es als irrelevant abgetan. Vieles fand ich erstaunlich. Die Theorie und die tatsächliche Theorie in Verbindung mit der Praxis, sieht nicht selten anders aus als man es vermuten würde. 

Ich kann verstehen das du skeptisch bist oder hier den Fakt nicht glauben willst weil er gegen eine gewisse Logik spricht. Aber es ist einfach so wie es ist. 

Würdest du mir glauben das ein Lüfter sich mit einer direkten Ansteuerung per Volt bei 5V schneller dreht als bei 7V? Betrifft alle aktuellen NB Multiframe Lüfter der S Serie. Hat was mit der eigentlichen PWM Ansteuerung der Lüfter zu tun. Seltsam. Der PR Mann von NB hat mich ausgelacht als ich ihn angerufen habe und gefragt hatte was da los wäre. Der Techniker hingegen sagte es wäre normal und ihnen bekannt. Jeden anderen hätte ich für bescheuert erklärt.


----------



## Superwip (31. August 2010)

*AW: Laptop Kühlung*



> Das spielt keine Rolle dass das Gehäuse aus Kunststoff ist. Wenn du einen Kasten nimmst, ihn mit was warmen füllst un die Umgebungsluft kühler ist, kühlt das Innere auch schneller ab.



Klar.



> Jedes Gehäuse, gleich aus welchem Material, gibt Wärme nach außen ab.



Auch klar. Aber: ein Gehäuse aus einem Material mit besseren Wärmeleiteigenschaften und/oder dünneren Wänden gibt die Wärme sehr viel schneller ab, da ein schnellerer Wärmetransport stattfindet



> Ob du da am Ende Glas, Plastik oder Metal hast, spielt keine Rolle. Das Plastik nicht der beste Wärmeüberträger ist, ist ja richtig. Tut dem Effekt aber keinen Abbruch.



Das ist falsch. Plastik ist so ein schlechter Wärmeleiter, dass die Kühlung über das Gehäuse im Vergleich zu der Kühlung über den Luftstrom durch das Gehäuse kaum mehr relevant sein kann.

Klar sollte doch sein: wenn der in deinem Beispiel genannte Kasten ein dickes, isolierendes Gehäuse aus Styropor o.Ä. hat (Extrembeispiel) kühlt sein Inhalt sehr viel langsamer aus als mit einem dünnen Metallgehäuse


----------



## Kaktus (31. August 2010)

*AW: Laptop Kühlung*

 Das Plastik ist dünn, das gibt genug Wärme ab, oder warum glaubst du wird so manches Notebookgehäuse an vielen Stellen ziemlich warm. Jede Wärme die du fühlen kannst, wird abgegeben. Und das Gehäuse eines Notebooks ist immer wärmer als die Umgebungsluft. Ergo, Wärmeabgabe. Stell ein Notebook in den Schnee, schau dir an wie schnell es abkühlt. Du gehst von falschen Tatsachen aus. 
Ruf mal einen HErsteller an, verlang einen Techniker und las es dir von dem erklären. Wird dir exakt das Selbe sagen wie ich. Glaubst du aber nicht. Und ich bin es leid es wieder und wieder zu wiederholen.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Laptop Kühlung*

Kann man den Lüfter auch auswechseln wenn er mal den Geist aufgeben sollte ?


----------



## Superwip (1. September 2010)

*AW: Laptop Kühlung*



> Das Plastik ist dünn, das gibt genug Wärme ab, oder warum glaubst du wird so manches Notebookgehäuse an vielen Stellen ziemlich warm. Jede Wärme die du fühlen kannst, wird abgegeben. Und das Gehäuse eines Notebooks ist immer wärmer als die Umgebungsluft. Ergo, Wärmeabgabe.


 
Natürlich wird über das Plastik Wärme abgegeben und natürlich wird dieser Effekt mit einem Notebookkühler verbessert, das hab ich auch nie bezweifelt aber letztenendes ist er so oder so sicher nicht relevant; selbst geringfügige Verbesserungen des Luftstroms am eigentlichen Kühler haben definitiv einen weit größeren Effekt



> Stell ein Notebook in den Schnee, schau dir an wie schnell es abkühlt.


Das liegt dann aber primär an der kalten Umgebungsluft... und eventuell an eindringendem Schmelzwasser, dass die Hardware direkt kühlt bis sie daran zugrunde geht; auch in diesem Fall sollte die Kühlung über die Außenseite des Gehäuses irrelevant sein

Ich überlege gerade, wie ich deine oder meine Theorie experimentell bestätigen könnte (am besten ohne dafür (m)einen Laptop zu "modifizieren"...) dafür müsste man nach Müglichkeit einen Luftstrom nur auf die Ansaugöffnungen blasen und das Ergebnis mit einem Versuch vergleichen, bei dem lediglich die Bodenplatte aber nicht die Ansaugöffnungen angeblasen werden; ersteres wäre leicht zu realisieren, letzteres aber wohl nur recht aufwendig, da es bei einem Anblasen der Bodenplatte nur schwer zu verhindern ist, dass Luft zu den Ansaugöffnungen geblasen wird; ganz verstopfen dürfte man diese freilich auch nicht, sie müssen normal ansaugen können und dürfen eben nur nicht angeblasen werden



> Kann man den Lüfter auch auswechseln wenn er mal den Geist aufgeben sollte ?


 
Den des Laptopkühlers oder den des Laptops?

In beiden Fällen ja, vor allem in letzterem geht dabei aber meist die Garantie verloren; wenn du noch Garantie hast auf jeden Fall einfordern

Wie schwer oder leicht das Möglich ist hängt vom jeweiligen Modell ab, bei Laptops werden meist Speziallüfter verwendet, die an das jeweilige Modell angepasst sind und die man zum Teil nur bekommt indem Man sie aus einem anderen Laptop (gegebenenfalls einem defekten, von E-Bay o.Ä.) ausbaut, zum Teil lassen sich die Lüfter aber auch einzeln beschaffen

Edit:
Was mir gerade noch eingefallen ist:


> Und warum ein Lüfter der gegen einen anderen Lüfter bläst, die Kühlung nicht verbessert sollte sich doch selbst erklären. Wenn ein schneller drehender Lüfter gegen einen algsam drehenderen trifft, wir dieser entweder beschleunigt (nicht gesund für das Lager) oder es wird ein Luftdruck aufgebaut den der eigentliche Lüfter nicht ins innere weiter geben kann. Der Lutfluss direkt wird nicht wirklich verbessert. Daher sollte man ja auch bei üblichen Towerkühlern darauf achten das man hier grundsätzlich zwei möglichst gleich schnell drehende Lüfter hat oder eben Lüfter mit dem gleichen Fördervolumen, zumal ansonsten Verwirrbelungen und damit Heatspots entstehen. Kleine aber störende. Nutzt nichts.


 
All diese Argumente treffen zwar vielleicht zum Teil möglicherweise zumindestens eingeschränkt auf herkömmliche Axiallüfter zu, aber bauartbedingt kaum auf die in Notebooks fast ausschließlich verwendeten Radiallüfter...


----------



## Kaktus (1. September 2010)

*AW: Laptop Kühlung*

Du willst es irgendwie nicht verstehen. Das sind nicht meine "Theorien" sondern Aussagen von Technikern der Hersteller die den Kram entwickeln.


----------



## blubberlutz (1. September 2010)

*AW: Laptop Kühlung*

Zu diesen Laptopkühlungen...

Die meisten Lösungen bieten doch eine Lüftersteuerung, zudem ist die Notebookauflage oftmals aus Aluminium.

So wie ich diese Systeme bisher verstanden habe geht es doch hauptsächlich darum, den Unterboden des Notebooks abzukühlen. Dadurch sinkt auch die durch den Notebooklüfter angesaugte Luft, was widerum die Peripherie stärker herunter kühlt.

Nun würde ich durch die Steuerung den Luftstrom der Lüfter so einstellen, das sie zur Kühlung der Auflage genügen, keinesfalls aber den Notebookkühler stören.


----------



## 5chlump1 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Laptop Kühlung*

@ Adjutant

Du könntest auch mal versuchen Deinen Notebook Cpu Lüfter zu drehen so das er kalte Luft von oben ansaugt. So ist es bei den meisten Notebooks die ich bis jetzt hatte.

Ich benutze ebenfalls einen zusätzlichen Notebook Kühler und der hält mein 17´Desktop Ersatz min. 10° Kühler da wie oben beschrieben das komplette Mainboard von unten gekühlt wird! 

LG 5chlump1


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Laptop Kühlung*

So Leute, heute ist der neue Kühler bei mir eingetroffen. 

Von der Kühlleistung her bin ich zufrieden damit, zirka 10Grad kühler als vorher in Spielen.
Das Ding ist echt leicht, bin etwas überrascht.
Der Lüfter ist Mäßig zu hören, stört daher nicht in Spielen aber im Desktop bereich leicht zu hören.

Leider wurde nur ein kurzes USB Kabel mitgeliefert was bei meinen Laptop nicht gereicht hat da ich nur an den Seiten USB Ports habe, egal ich habe eh Verlängerungskabel.
Und der Mini USB Port kann ich nicht benutzen weil er im inneren leicht nach oben verschoben ist.... Konstruktionsfehl !

Naja, es tut was es tun soll, ist OK das Teil 
Leider zu Teuer das Ding, aber es war eines von wenigen Produkten die überhaupt in frage gekommen sind wegen des 17Zoll Laptops.


----------

